# Brake and washer fluid alerts for 30 seconds



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

I saw this mentioned a few times on the Tesla Motor Club, but thought I'd document it here as well. After starting up, my vehicle displays the brake fluid warning icon as well as an alert about the windshield washer fluid. The icons appear for about 30 seconds after starting up and then disappear on their own. I've only had the car for a few days so I figure these fluids aren't really low. Other owners report that topping off the washer fluid doesn't eliminate the problem. 

Anyone else having such issues? I submitted a bug report about the issue and am planning a call to Tesla Service next.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> I saw this mentioned a few times on the Tesla Motor Club, but thought I'd document it here as well. After starting up, my vehicle displays the brake fluid warning icon as well as an alert about the windshield washer fluid. The icons appear for about 30 seconds after starting up and then disappear on their own. I've only had the car for a few days so I figure these fluids aren't really low. Other owners report that topping off the washer fluid doesn't eliminate the problem.
> 
> Anyone else having such issues? I submitted a bug report about the issue and am planning a call to Tesla Service next.


I haven't had those specific error messages, but did have some odd ones about "power reduced" the last half of June. The double scroll wheel reset seems to have worked like a charm though as I've not had them since. If you haven't tried that, I'd start with that and see what happens...but then definitely contact Tesla Service if they persist. I was told it's the first thing Tesla Service will ask you...did you try a reset. It's like your internet provider and modems! "Did you try unplugging it?" Nope, I sat here yelling obscenities at it expecting that to fix it!!!


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

I saw the wiper fluid alert one time while parked and checked the reservoir, it was completely full. It hasn't reappeared yet.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I've never had any icon stay on after the initial check when starting the car. Thanks for posting the info though because I don't stalk the other forums like I do here and it's nice to have all the info. Please let us know if the reset resolves the issue or if you need to get it serviced.


----------



## CHRIS408 (Jul 6, 2018)

@itsnorm I'm having the same issues. I don't know if those are normal. Please let me know what Tesla told you. Thanks


----------



## Anthonyb (Dec 31, 2017)

Same here. It’s been intermittent the last couple of days we’ve had the car.


----------



## CHRIS408 (Jul 6, 2018)

I went to Tesla’s service today, there was another model 3 there happened to have the same problem. The service manager told me it’s a firmware issue, Tesla engineer is working on it and it can be updated over the air once it’s ready. Apparently this is a known issue, there were report and articles written about this issue.


----------



## rrmies (Jan 3, 2018)

Good to know, I have had the car for 4 days and had issue two-three times. Went away within 30 seconds so. One of those times, the headlight indicator was on as well, even though lights were not on. That’s when I figured it was some type of start up glitch.


----------



## jpbroad (Jan 31, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> I saw this mentioned a few times on the Tesla Motor Club, but thought I'd document it here as well. After starting up, my vehicle displays the brake fluid warning icon as well as an alert about the windshield washer fluid. The icons appear for about 30 seconds after starting up and then disappear on their own. I've only had the car for a few days so I figure these fluids aren't really low. Other owners report that topping off the washer fluid doesn't eliminate the problem.
> 
> Anyone else having such issues? I submitted a bug report about the issue and am planning a call to Tesla Service next.


Same problem here. I've had the car for about 10 days. 1100 miles. Topped off the washer fluid, can still see it is up to the first bend in the neck... no change in the warning lights.
They are not consistent, but they happen often enough to be annoying.
Firmware 2018.24.1

-John Paul-


----------



## SleepyWakes (Jul 12, 2018)

Glad to hear there's a fix coming because I have had the problem since delivery on July 3.


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne (May 21, 2018)

Same problem here. I called Tesla service to ask about it, and they told me to reboot the car (not the MCU, the car) by selecting power off from the menu, waiting a minute, and then restarting by putting my foot on the brake. This procedure does make the alerts go away...until they inevitably return.


----------



## Michael Nguyen (Jul 16, 2018)

Same problem here with the washer fluid warning and the car is only 3 days old. Firmware is 2018.24.7


----------



## mtndrew1 (May 26, 2017)

My car spent 40 days at the service center while they figured this out. The condition has been present for my car since April 20th when I took delivery. 

They replaced a half dozen components before determining it was firmware. I think I was the guinea pig for everyone else. Very frustrating but it’s been oddly comforting to see others with the same issue so I know I don’t have some unique defect.


----------



## shelby (Jun 11, 2018)

picked up my car 4 days ago and today got the washer fluid alert. Won't take it in for this and hope it's fixed soon!


----------



## antiflash (May 22, 2017)

Same issue here. Took delivery July 19th and have had the issue pop up 3 times. bought washer fluid only to find that it was full. A local friend has the same issue...she took delivery at the end of June.


----------



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

I am also seeing this. When I first turn on the car they tend to stay there for 30 seconds to a minute. Based on the report of a firmware issue on this thread, I'm ignoring for now because they always go away after about a minute.


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

Same here. Picked up on 7/21 and I've seen these lights come on roughly 50% of the time. Local Tesla personnel pushed 24.8 to me (picked it up with 24.7) and asked if that fixed it; doesn't appear to have done the trick yet. I'm also not concerned that there is any real issue based on comments here and assurance from a Tesla service tech I talked to. Hoping for a firmware fix soon, though.


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey all - Tesla service gave me the typical response, that a firmware update will fix this issue. I'm optimistic that that's the case. Have any of you gotten the 26.1 update? I don't see any mention of 26.1 fixing these "lights", but I'm interested if it resolved it for any of you.


----------



## Shelly (Jul 26, 2018)

Same issue here but it’s intermittent. Day 2 owner!


----------



## socaltom (Jul 27, 2018)

Shelly said:


> Same issue here but it's intermittent. Day 2 owner!


Since July 18, it still shows. I will try to Power Off. The brake light warning also appears. I suppose Tesla needs to do the OTA soon!


----------



## cneeley (Jun 11, 2018)

I have the same issue about 50% of the time, I've learned to ignore it. Picked mine up on 7/5, seems to be more of an issue for vehicles delivered in the June/July timeframe from the posts I've seen.


----------

